# LCDproc imon Display zeigt keine Daten



## Joerg66 (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich versuche hier gerade mein altes HTPC-Gehäuse für einen Server zu missbrauchen.
"Damals" war es so, das auf dem Display die CPU Last, Speicherplatz usw. angezeigt wurde.
Jetzt bekomme ich das blöde Ding nicht wieder zum Laufen. LCDproc ist per apt (Debian 10) installiert.
Auf dem Display steht : 
LCDproc Server
Cli: 0   Scr: 0

eigentlich sollte er ohne Theater die entsprechenden Anzeigen machen, tut er aber nicht.
Die LCDd.conf:

```
## Server section with all kinds of settings for the LCDd server ##
[server]

# Where can we find the driver modules ?
# IMPORTANT: Make sure to change this setting to reflect your
#            specific setup! Otherwise LCDd won't be able to find
#            the driver modules and will thus not be able to
#            function properly.
# NOTE: Always place a slash as last character !
DriverPath=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/lcdproc/

# Tells the server to load the given drivers. Multiple lines can be given.
# The name of the driver is case sensitive and determines the section
# where to look for further configuration options of the specific driver
# as well as the name of the dynamic driver module to load at runtime.
# The latter one can be changed by giving a File= directive in the
# driver specific section.
#
# The following drivers are supported:
#   bayrad, CFontz, CFontzPacket, curses, CwLnx, ea65, EyeboxOne, futaba,
#   g15, glcd, glcdlib, glk, hd44780, icp_a106, imon, imonlcd,, IOWarrior,
#   irman, joy, lb216, lcdm001, lcterm, linux_input, lirc, lis, MD8800,
#   mdm166a, ms6931, mtc_s16209x, MtxOrb, mx5000, NoritakeVFD,
#   Olimex_MOD_LCD1x9, picolcd, pyramid, rawserial, sdeclcd, sed1330,
#   sed1520, serialPOS, serialVFD, shuttleVFD, sli, stv5730, svga, t6963,
#   text, tyan, ula200, vlsys_m428, xosd, yard2LCD
Driver=imon

# Tells the driver to bind to the given interface. [default: 127.0.0.1]
Bind=127.0.0.1

# Listen on this specified port. [default: 13666]
Port=13666

# Sets the reporting level; defaults to warnings and errors only.
# [default: 2; legal: 0-5]
#ReportLevel=3

# Should we report to syslog instead of stderr? [default: no; legal: yes, no]
#ReportToSyslog=yes

# User to run as.  LCDd will drop its root privileges and run as this user
# instead. [default: nobody]
User=nobody

# The server will stay in the foreground if set to yes.
# [default: no, legal: yes, no]
# Foreground=yes

# Hello message: each entry represents a display line; default: builtin
#Hello="  Welcome to"
#Hello="   LCDproc!"

# GoodBye message: each entry represents a display line; default: builtin
GoodBye="Bye"
GoodBye="Leute"

# Sets the interval in microseconds for updating the display.
# [default: 125000 meaning 8Hz]
#FrameInterval=125000

# Sets the default time in seconds to displays a screen. [default: 4]
WaitTime=5

# If set to no, LCDd will start with screen rotation disabled. This has the
# same effect as if the ToggleRotateKey had been pressed. Rotation will start
# if the ToggleRotateKey is pressed. Note that this setting does not turn off
# priority sorting of screens. [default: on; legal: on, off]
#AutoRotate=off

# If yes, the the serverscreen will be rotated as a usual info screen. If no,
# it will be a background screen, only visible when no other screens are
# active. The special value 'blank' is similar to no, but only a blank screen
# is displayed. [default: on; legal: on, off, blank]
ServerScreen=on

# Set master backlight setting. If set to 'open' a client may control the
# backlight for its own screens (only). [default: open; legal: off, open, on]
#Backlight=open

# Set master heartbeat setting. If set to 'open' a client may control the
# heartbeat for its own screens (only). [default: open; legal: off, open, on]
#Heartbeat=open

# set title scrolling speed [default: 10; legal: 0-10]
#TitleSpeed=10

# The "...Key=" lines define what the server does with keypresses that
# don't go to any client. The ToggleRotateKey stops rotation of screens, while
# the PrevScreenKey and NextScreenKey go back / forward one screen (even if
# rotation is disabled.
# Assign the key string returned by the driver to the ...Key setting. These
# are the defaults:
ToggleRotateKey=Enter
PrevScreenKey=Left
NextScreenKey=Right
#ScrollUpKey=Up
#ScrollDownKey=Down


## The menu section. The menu is an internal LCDproc client. ##
[menu]
# If true the server allows transitions between different client's menus
# [default: false; legal: true, false]
#PermissiveGoto=false

# You can configure what keys the menu should use. Note that the MenuKey
# will be reserved exclusively, the others work in shared mode.

# Up to six keys are supported. The MenuKey (to enter and exit the menu), the
# EnterKey (to select values) and at least one movement keys are required.
# These are the default key assignments:
MenuKey=Escape
EnterKey=Enter
UpKey=Up
DownKey=Down
#LeftKey=Left
#RightKey=Right


### Driver sections are below this line, in alphabetical order  ###

## Soundgraph/Ahanix/Silverstone/Uneed/Accent iMON driver ##
[imon]

# select the device to use
Device=/dev/lcd0

# display dimensions
Size=16x2

# Character map to to map ISO-8859-1 to the displays character set.
# [default: none; legal: none, hd44780_euro, upd16314, hd44780_koi8_r,
# hd44780_cp1251, hd44780_8859_5 ] (upd16314, hd44780_koi8_r,
# hd44780_cp1251, hd44780_8859_5 are possible if compiled with additional
# charmaps)
#CharMap=hd44780_euro

## Soundgraph iMON LCD ##
[imonlcd]
# Specify which iMon protocol should be used
# [legal: 0, 1; default: 0]
# Choose 0 for 15c2:ffdc device,
# Choose 1 for 15c2:0038 device
Protocol=0

# Set the exit behavior [legal: 0-2; default: 1]
# 0 means leave shutdown message,
# 1 means show the big clock,
# 2 means blank device
#OnExit=2

# Select the output device to use [default: /dev/lcd0]
Device=/dev/lcd0

# Select the displays contrast [default: 200; legal: 0-1000]
Contrast=200

# Specify the size of the display in pixels [default: 96x16]
#Size=96x16

# Set the backlight state [default: on; legal: on, off]
#Backlight=on

# Set the disc mode [legal: 0,1; default: 0]
# 0 => spin the "slim" disc - two disc segments,
# 1 => their complement spinning;
#DiscMode=0


## Linux event device input driver ##
[linux_input]

# Select the input device to use [default: /dev/input/event0]. This may be
# either an absolute path to the input node, starting with '/', or
# an input device name, e.g. "Logitech Gaming Keyboard Gaming Keys".
# Device=/dev/input/event0

# specify a non-default key map
#key=1,Escape
#key=28,Enter
#key=96,Enter
#key=105,Left
#key=106,Right
#key=103,Up
#key=108,Down


## LIRC input driver ##
[lirc]

# Specify an alternative location of the lircrc file [default: ~/.lircrc]
#lircrc=/etc/lircrc.lcdproc

# Must be the same as in your lircrc
#prog=lcdd
```

Kann mir da wer den entscheidenden Tip geben?
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Zvoni (15. Oktober 2020)

Was wirft "lsusb" aus?
Vielleicht im Abschnitt [imonlcd] hast du das falsche Protokoll.
Ausserdem fällt mir auf, dass du als driver imon hast (Abschnitt [server]) anstatt imonlcd

Hab das hier gefunden:
https://www.bergercity.de/vdr/imon-lcd-lirc-und-lcdproc/


----------



## Joerg66 (15. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
imonlcd ist für das device 15c2:0038, ich habe aber 15c2:0036 und da  muss ich imon für nehmen. Die Ansteuerung funktioniert ja auch, kann sogar den Begrüssunstext ändern usw.


----------



## Zvoni (15. Oktober 2020)

Joerg66 hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
> imonlcd ist für das device 15c2:0038, ich habe aber 15c2:0036 und da  muss ich imon für nehmen. Die Ansteuerung funktioniert ja auch, kann sogar den Begrüssunstext ändern usw.


?
Aber?
Was funktioniert denn dann nicht?

EDIT: Das Debian 10 Buster: Ist das 32 oder 64-Bit?
Dein DriverPath zeigt auf einen 32-Bit-Treiber

EDIT2: Noch was gefunden:
http://windowsmediacenter.blogspot.com/2013/03/soundgraph-vf310-15c20036-linux-xbmc.html


----------



## Joerg66 (15. Oktober 2020)

Wie in der 2. Zeile meines 1. Post`s geschrieben, zeigt er mir nichts an.
Es müsste so aussehen, wir hier :
http://lcdproc.omnipotent.net/


----------



## Joerg66 (15. Oktober 2020)

Zu Edit 2: Da habe ich dann ja alles korrekt angepasst.
Woher weißt Du, das der DriverPath auf einen 32-Bit-Treiber zeigt? Wegen dem i386?
Das könnte das Problem sein, denn Debian gibt es nur noch mit 64 Bit.
Was habe ich jetzt noch für Möglichkeiten?
EDIT: uname -m schreibt i686, das müßte dann 32Bit sein.
Schade, hatte schon gehofft :-(


----------



## Joerg66 (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich habs gefunden. 
lcdproc ist der entsprechende Client, der die Gewünschten Info's aufs Display schickt.


----------

